# Electrolytic Recovery Part list ?



## Noxx (Mar 8, 2007)

I know I'm in the wrong section but could someone tell me what I must buy to build my own ?
I already know I must have:
-Battery charger (10 amp)
-Fishing lead weights
-A deep bowl (pyrex)
and now I don't know what else...

As soon as I will get the complete list, I will add it into the Tutorial section.

Thanks for your help !


----------



## socorban (Mar 8, 2007)

not necesarily lead weights, you can get lead bars as well, you want pure led.

Stainless steel anodes ( alligator clips, screen what ever) 

Aluminum foil for the anode base contact

wash tubs, (obviously)

Coffe filters for filtering, a bucket for filtering ( i use a mop bucket and suspend the strainer over it to filter)

Jug able to hold electrolyte and water for precipitain, and can withstand a lil heat due to reaction of water and acid.

I use sulfuric acid ( rooto drainopener) Its more concentrated than battery acid and cheaper.

Glycerin, i use lab grade

( for a 4 cup pyrex beaker, you use 2 cups sulfuric acid, and 1/4 tspoon glycerin for your solution) Im sure there is other mixtures to use, thats what i use.


of course smelting equipment and a suitible flux


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 8, 2007)

Here's a few miscellaneous items in addition to Socorbans excellent list:

Safety Equipment (gloves and glasses)
Flat SS Bar (1/2" x 1/8" x 1') - Anode bus bar for better connections
SS Wire 19 Guage - Anode bus bar hangers 
Plasic Strainer (works better than SS since it doesn't corrode)
3-4 Sets of small SS hemostats good for certain scrap ( not required )
SS Flatware butter knife (great anode for edge connectors)
Cover for cell
Plastic container for stripped scrap
Gallon Ziplocs for used filters
Distilled Water -2 gallons
Household Solid Copper wire for joining alligator clips or hangers
Cardboard to cover work area table top
Wet wash cloth for miscellaneous quick wipe ups or splashes

Steve


----------



## socorban (Mar 8, 2007)

between the two of us, that covers just about everything, thanks steve for puttin the final touches on the list.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok, Thanks !
I'll go to wal-mart in a few minutes 
When I'll come back, I will update this post to make a big list.


----------



## Fever (Apr 1, 2007)

lazersteve said:


> Here's a few miscellaneous items in addition to Socorbans excellent list:
> 
> Safety Equipment (gloves and glasses)
> Flat SS Bar (1/2" x 1/8" x 1') - Anode bus bar for better connections
> ...



Steve- I have a question about the SS materials.

Does the series number matter? I would suspect that a 300 series, completely non-magnetic alloy such as 316 would be best. Regardless of the particular series, I would think any non-magnetic series would be preferred. Also, where's a good source for SS aligator clips?

Thanks..... Fever


*EDIT*

I just found another post with your source contact. Thanks...


----------



## postmako (Jul 6, 2007)

socorban said:


> Glycerin, i use lab grade



Where does one obtain Glycerin? Any links or pictures?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Noxx (Jul 6, 2007)

I bought mine at my local drug store. Easy to obtain.


----------



## postmako (Jul 6, 2007)

Noxx said:


> I bought mine at my local drug store. Easy to obtain.


How many liters and how much was it roughly?


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 6, 2007)

(postmako)
If someone says they can't reach this man, i know they are lying. look at the contact options. lol


----------



## Noxx (Jul 6, 2007)

100ml for 5$. I know it's expensive but you don't need much (or even don't need it at all)


----------



## postmako (Jul 6, 2007)

aflacglobal said:


> (postmako)
> If someone says they can't reach this man, i know they are lying. look at the contact options. lol


Hehe, yeah I've been around for quite some time. My ICQ number is 4587200 which as you can tell is about 10 years old!


----------

